#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegedienst >

## MultibleSarcasm

Hallo,
meine Mutter ist eigentlich noch sehr rüstig, aber wir wollen uns bereits vorab Informationen holen. Falls ich mal nicht da sein sollte, oder in den Urlaub mag... Kennt sich Jemand im Raum Dresden mit dem ambulanten Pflegdienst aus? Kann mir Jemand was empfehlen. Vielen Dank im Voraus. 
Margot

----------


## bronchitosaurus

Man hört ja oft viel Negatives in die Richtung, aber das pauschal so zu beurteilen ist Quatsch. Klar gibt es Firmen, wo alle überfordert sind und das nicht so ganz rund läuft, aber es gibt richtig gute Pflegedienste. Wenn man aber mal richtig sucht und auch was ausgeben möchte, dann gibt es richtig gute Pflegedienste, wie zum Beispiel den hier. 
Ambulante Pflege ist ja auch noch mal was anderes. Auch wenn es generell falsch ist das so zu sehen, wird da auch niemand abgeschoben oder so. Sowas denken ja manche Familienmitglieder oft, aber so eine Pflege & Betreuung ist eben notwendig und kann für den Senior auch sehr schön sein und eine Bereicherung darstellen.  :Smiley:

----------

